# Shop Notes!



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

My wife got the mail today, and i got a new Shop Notes in the mail. I liked on the cover, and i got excited!:jester: In front of me on the cover was a picture of a homemade sharpener set up like a worksharp ! It is powered buy your drill press, so it will be a addition that doesn't take up shop tables. This looks great, and if you do not have the Shop notes on a regular subscription,you may want to buy this one! :thank_you2::thank_you2::thank_you2:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I saw it also Howard when mine arrived the other day. The design is patterned after the Worksharp concept and pretty innovative to say the least. Another good use for the drill press.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

You bet! I was trying to figure out a way to do this with the drill press, or wood lathe, and i had a few ideas, However, this is very good. And I will be happy with this unite.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

In case anyone is curious about what Howard is talking about, here is a picture of it on the front cover of ShopNotes.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Received mine today. I also subscribe to woodsmith, an affiliate to shopnotes. I'm more interested in the layout tools. :yes4:


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Both Woodsmith and ShopNotes are excellent magazines. I would highly recommend them to anyone who has a passion for improving their wood working skills or making use of them by building shop made over store bought.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

What do you think about the sharpener? Think that it is good? I am in the middle of mine, and i haven't taken any pictures yet, I will try to do it tomorrow. I made it my goal to get all the wood i need without buying any, And i think i am going to get by. made a few modifications, but i think all will be OK. Will get opinions tomorrow or so.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Howard,

I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of yours.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm flagging this to track the topic. I need something better than whetstones.

Allthunbs


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

This looks very interesting... homemade but like "ScarySharp" on Steroids!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes I will be subscribing to both today, I will let the others fad into the distant past!! Hay Bob could I borrow yours for a day or three??


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

xplorx4 said:


> Yes I will be subscribing to both today, I will let the others fad into the distant past!! Hay Bob could I borrow yours for a day or three??


Sure can Jerry! Now that you have a drill press and need a good sharpening machine, this would be just the project you need. Remind me next time we meet up and I'll get it for you.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

dutchman 46 said:


> What do you think about the sharpener? Think that it is good? I am in the middle of mine, and i haven't taken any pictures yet, I will try to do it tomorrow. I made it my goal to get all the wood i need without buying any, And i think i am going to get by. made a few modifications, but i think all will be OK. Will get opinions tomorrow or so.


Howard, we're waiting for those pictures ;-)

Allthunbs


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Sorry, i got off track, will try again tomorrow. By the way, they have a web sight so you can see what their up to. ShopNotes Magazine - Online Extras - Videos, Patterns, Techniques I have wood here that are scraps from old projects. and i am subsituting with some osb So i can say that i am not buying any


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

How did you get the wood with out paying for it?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

vikingcraftsman said:


> How did you get the wood with out paying for it?


That's not hard. Palletts, curbside tables, chests, etc. Free wood is all over the place.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

My computer, for what ever reason, will not read the camera . no pics yet. Hopefully, my daughter, or grandaughter will be over today. I think that i can cuse theirs to get the pics to disc. Then i will post those. I do have a close up of the sharpener from the book, and :for what ever reason, it won't upload!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hate to tell you this, but the computer is mostly down can type and keep with you for now, when trying to upload, the file said it was on another computer. oh oh


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Interesting. I am always looking for additional sharpening and grinding options for my carving tools. I need the ability to slow it down for grinding... this looks like a good option. Rarely do I need to grind a tool after it is sharp and has the proper bevel on it so dedicated machinery other than what I have isn't needed. Looking forward to the photos.

Corey


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Picts!*

We're are going to try it again






I just started to get my computer on track. I can now download. Pic 1 shows the 1/2 in shart cut to size with the sharpener ready to glue. The smaller rod needs to be cut to hold the rest for the chisel blade that is being sharpened. I have to add the paint.net to do the others, but i can now down if not today, tomorrow! The second shows the bushings. Notice the free wood, It was standing aroun for a long time. Will be back with more. Glad it works!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Ok, some pics!*

I have a few pictures, will have a few more when i can work on it again. Its great to have my computer working rite!














Have most pictures with text.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Sorry for the big delay, My computer would not send pictures, and was slow. I restored the comp, and then had a virus, So had to start over. Also needed to help Grand daughter with college. Will try again to get up to speed.


The sharpener is coming along. the pictures will show various task to prepair it for use. It got no further than this. I have explained in the photos what i am doing


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

[/ATTACH]Got it up and running yesterday. Haven't set up a blade unit to hold the tool from moving in,to the grit, I hope to get the time tomorrow, if my legs will be good. I also have a very short movie, of it running, but i can't put it on, i don't think. attachments, shopnotes modified.bmp (17.1 KB)


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

dutchman 46 said:


> Sorry for the big delay, My computer would not send pictures, and was slow. I restored the comp, and then had a virus, So had to start over. Also needed to help Grand daughter with college. Will try again to get up to speed.
> 
> 
> The sharpener is coming along. the pictures will show various task to prep it for use. It got no further than this. I have explained in the photos what i am doing


 I am going to try to get a few pics to finish the sharpener
build. I think it was boring for most, Sorry again, the pics are written so it can be figured out. I have the unit together and have tried it out. A little advice, The disc must be cut carefully. They will tend to not lay flat if the hole is not square. I cut my own paper from wet, and dry, and used a little honing oil. If you have a compass, it is very to cut. Thanks for all who put up with my being slow! 
I got some 8 by 11 wet and dry sandpaper and used my compass to make the round disc shape. Cut that out with a sharp knife, and used the normal disc glue. on the 600 grit, and up, i would use a scraper to carefully check to for imperfections on the disc. When glued to the disc, i found that the sharper the blade gets, the easier it can cut the paper. I would say that you need to be careful to get the disc as flat as possible. mine isn't perfect, but anyone with better arms and hands, the better you will be. The bar, and iron,and blade holder hold it very study. I have not finished mine completely, It still needs paint, and the angle adjustment Gage made, and installed. It needs to be lined up so the blade can be retained at a perfect 90 % , and you still need to check it as you are starting to sharpen. You can check the paper pattern on the blade and adjust accordingly . If any one is building one, please feel free to add any comments to this, so anyone who is contemplating building has a bit of tour feelings also. thank you, and if i think of something, i will add it here.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I have one more upload, if it will work


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice job on the video Howard, thanks for posting it.


----------

